# Rescued Horse



## lalabugs (Jun 17, 2018)

Friday the 15th of this month right as my family were laying down, my husband heard a horse whinny. At that moment my oldest DD came into my room, telling me there was a horse in front of our property.

I ran outside told my oldest DD to grab some grain in a bucket. He walked off at first, but then stopped once hearing the grain bucket. I was able to halter him after letting him have a few bites of grain. I stood on the side of our road with him haltered for an hour and a half, hoping his owner would come looking for him. My husband drove around to the houses we know have horses and asked if they were missing a horse. No luck. DH posted him on the local facebook groups. We had no luck tracking his owner down that night. I put him in a pen and fed him. 

DH swears animals seek me out. 

The next morning I went to another horse persons home to ask if she knew who he belonged to. She knew the owner! YAY! We followed her up to the owners house. Come to find out the owner let him loose! Looked like the horse had no food for quite some time in the pen. No feces or urine spots in the pen either. When we asked him about the horse, and told him I caught him. The owner asked if I liked him. Then told me to keep him. He did not want him anymore. 

I am baffled why the man did not try to sell the horse, or give him away for free. Before just turning him loose. 

This poor horse. He is skinny! He is a stallion. He's a sweet heart (when not acting like a stud). 

My children are in love with him already. We moved him over to a friends property that has more land & is capable of housing a stallion. 
He needs to be wormed, vaccines, teeth floated & he's getting gelded. Plus putting weight back on him.


----------



## lalabugs (Jun 17, 2018)

Forgot to post pics of him. Pics taken today.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 17, 2018)

lalabugs said:


> I am baffled why the man did not try to sell the horse, or give him away for free. Before just turning him loose.


I've seen several pretty good looking horses go thru the sale ring with zero bids..They're a hard sell when the weather turns hot and the grass gets short.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 17, 2018)

Dang, I think he looks pretty good for a "throw-away" horse... So glad he's found you!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jun 17, 2018)

Wow! I can't imagine just turning an animal loose, but I am not in that person's shoes either. I hope the hell I never am. Glad you are able to take him in and care for him. Hoping all works out well for you and him. He looks a bit thin but still absolutely stunning.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 17, 2018)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 17, 2018)

He is a pretty line back dun. He is VERY lucky his owner just cut him loose. The horse slaughter pens are full of beautiful horses, trained horses, registered horses, all breeds and colors. If he had been run through a sale ring, he probably would have drawn a one way ticket to Mexico. I am not against horse slaughter and I am no bleeding heart, but there are some darn fine horses that shouldn't be there. A lot of the slaughter pens separate the better horses and offer them up for sale. 

Kudos to you for being smart and responsible and getting him gelded. Has he had any training?


----------



## lalabugs (Jun 17, 2018)

I am not against horse slaughter either. In this instance I can see him being cut loose as not a bad thing. However, I have seen it being a bad thing. Where the horse was let loose and could not find food/water. He was skin and bones when someone seen him next to the freeway. That was locally as well. I agree that a lot of good horses make it onto the slaughter trucks. I could not personally just cut a horse loose.

He is a true sweet heart (when he's not preoccupied by being a stallion). He is fully trained. Ground manners need a little work. He's a little pushy while leading. He wants to go where he wants to go. Takes a second to get his attention again. He loaded in the trailer with no issues. 
Right now i'm just focusing on getting weight on him. Will be calling the vet tomorrow morning to schedule everything for him.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 17, 2018)

There were dozens of equines (horses, donkeys, mules) as well as emu turned loose in the National Forest last big drought we had.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 18, 2018)

We bought a pretty little stocking legged, blaze faced chestnut gelding that came out of a kill pen. 

This is him when we first got him, January 2017.






May 2017, with oldest grand daughter aboard. She named him Prince.






Yesterday, helping my son tighten up the tension on the chainsaw. Prince is nosey, all up in whatever we are doing and nothing scares him.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 18, 2018)

@Baymule   Ya'll done good when you rescued him!


----------



## Anthony Sr. (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm not a horse-man, but that horse is a Beauty. Congrats


----------



## Rammy (Dec 23, 2018)

Wish he had showed up at my house. Get him fattened up, then snip snip, gelding! So glad you rescued him. The owner probably didnt try to sell him because in some areas, its hard to get rid if them that way. Hes lucky he didnt get turned in for abandonment, animal at large, and animal cruelty.


----------



## Bumpa (Jan 19, 2019)

lalabugs said:


> Friday the 15th of this month right as my family were laying down, my husband heard a horse whinny. At that moment my oldest DD came into my room, telling me there was a horse in front of our property.
> 
> I ran outside told my oldest DD to grab some grain in a bucket. He walked off at first, but then stopped once hearing the grain bucket. I was able to halter him after letting him have a few bites of grain. I stood on the side of our road with him haltered for an hour and a half, hoping his owner would come looking for him. My husband drove around to the houses we know have horses and asked if they were missing a horse. No luck. DH posted him on the local facebook groups. We had no luck tracking his owner down that night. I put him in a pen and fed him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bumpa (Jan 19, 2019)

Bless your heart for saving that poor horse!


----------



## Erin Phillips (Apr 18, 2019)

Congratulations!  He looks so sweet!  Rescuing horses is always such a blessing and I know you'll develop a close bond.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 18, 2019)

Erin Phillips said:


> Congratulations!  He looks so sweet!  Rescuing horses is always such a blessing and I know you'll develop a close bond.


Welcome to the forum Erin! Glad that you joined. Please go to the new member introductions and tell us a little about yourself. We are really glad to have you here.


----------



## Erin Phillips (Apr 18, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Welcome to the forum Erin! Glad that you joined. Please go to the new member introductions and tell us a little about yourself. We are really glad to have you here.


Thank you!


----------



## Finnie (Apr 18, 2019)

@lalabugs  Now that this thread has been bumped, how is the horse doing? Do you have any recent photos of him?


----------

